# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  طبائع الاستبداد و مصارع الاستعباد

## أحمد طه

*
العنوان : طبائع الاستبداد و مصارع الاستعباد
المؤلّف : عبد الرحمن الكواكبي
هذا بحث كتبه عبد الرحمن الكواكبي في موضوع الاستبداد مستعرضاً طبائعه وما ينطوي عليه من سلبيات تؤدي إلى خوف المستبد وإلى الاستيلاء الجبن على رغبته إلى جانب انعكاسات الاستبداد على جميع منامي الحياة الإنسانية بما فيه الدين والعلم والمجد والمال والأخلاق والترقي والتربية والعمران ومن خلال التساؤلات يشرح من هم أعوان المستبد وهل يمكن أن يتحمل الإنسان ذلك الاستبداد وبالتالي كيف يكون الخلاص منه وها هو البديل عنه.


تـحميل الكتـاب
*

----------

